# I "MISSED" my block?!



## Young ST (Oct 28, 2016)

I did a 4hr block today 830-1230, while I was doing that I picked up another 4hr block 1230-430....I scanned all my packages for the 2nd block in by 1230 and was off delivering.... I finished up and soon as I did my last package it said I had missed my block and for me not to return to the building....

So did I just "pick up" packages on my first route? 

I checked in for the 2nd route and everything and was able to scan the same way... 

Hope I get paid and that it doesn't mark against me...


----------



## CarmenFlexDriver (Jun 21, 2016)

Don't panic, seems to happen a lot when you do 2 blocks one right after the other. It's been discussed before so might want to search around a bit. Seems it get's worked out with no negative consequences. 
But probably best to call support immediately see if they can help. 2nd is talk to a "blue vest" at your warehouse.
You should also see that you got paid in your earnings to verify that.


----------



## Young ST (Oct 28, 2016)

Well I did get paid for it! I emailed them about it, Im trying not to miss any time... 

Yeah the app still needs work... a few issues today... I wish other jobs were like this lol


----------



## aeiou_- (Jul 5, 2015)

Young ST said:


> Well I did get paid for it! I emailed them about it, Im trying not to miss any time...
> 
> Yeah the app still needs work... a few issues today... I wish other jobs were like this lol


I had the same scenario, first day. You get paid and everything will show as delivered so you should be fine. I received a "late" message though. I called support and they mentioned that my driver profile was green. They use a green, yellow, red bar to keep track of the drivers. Lost packages, missed blocks, late blocks and deliveries all get you closer to red the it's game over.


----------



## Dakota2009 (Oct 19, 2016)

aeiou_- said:


> I had the same scenario, first day. You get paid and everything will show as delivered so you should be fine. I received a "late" message though. I called support and they mentioned that my driver profile was green. They use a green, yellow, red bar to keep track of the drivers. Lost packages, missed blocks, late blocks and deliveries all get you closer to red the it's game over.[/QUO


----------



## aeiou_- (Jul 5, 2015)

Huh? Dakota2009


----------



## Dakota2009 (Oct 19, 2016)

aeiou_- said:


> Huh? Dakota2009


Sorry I did.not post that


----------



## FARIS (Jul 11, 2016)

Guys I just started flex driving and there was a bonous if I do the first delivery before the last day of October but never got it . What I do , I need all the advise you can give me for newbie
Thx


----------



## aeiou_- (Jul 5, 2015)

Dakota2009 said:


> Sorry I did.not post that


I am confused.. Haha.


----------



## Flexxx (Sep 28, 2016)

FARIS said:


> Guys I just started flex driving and there was a bonous if I do the first delivery before the last day of October but never got it . What I do , I need all the advise you can give me for newbie
> Thx


I did my first delivery on the 6th and received the gift card on the 27th.


----------



## FARIS (Jul 11, 2016)

Flexxx said:


> I did my first delivery on the 6th and received the gift card on the 27th.


Thanks a lot


----------

